# Finally Got The Nerve to Pull the Headstock Spindle on my 9" South Bend



## HMF (Nov 19, 2010)

Dave,

I presume you saw this file on checking the felt oilers in the headstock among the restoration files:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=94.0;attach=862

I absolutely plan to buy Steve Brooks book on the Heavy 10 in January to help me reassemble my 10L.

Best,

Nelson


----------

